# Newbie - wish i joined here first.



## matt_the_millerman (Dec 6, 2011)

So im a newbie to the gun world. Been a member here for a week or so and reading up and learning as much as poss. Wanting to get a ccw for a year or so now. started doin a little research for a good conceal gun. one of the best things i read was someone saying if your gonna get a gun to put in the night stand and forget about it, dont even buy one. you should shoot it, become familiar with it and about any gun you actually carry will be the best one for you to carry. Unfortunantly, about a year ago i decided to get a gun for home defense, went down to local sporting goods shop, got a sigma, put it in the night stand and forgot about it . ya classic!

So now i've decided to go join a range, next month my girlfriend and i will both be taking a intoduction class and getting our ccw. 

as for my sigma, i really am becoming more upset at my rash decision and purchase. really dislike the feel of the gun and of course the whole trigger issue. trying to decide if i should just trade or sell it or maybe just keep it for the night stand gun for now. and all of this is said having only fired the gun once but that will change this week.

A few things i think i have decided that i do want in a gun. all metal - really dont like the feel of the polymer but this might not be that big of a deal. i want single/double action - not sure why on this one but i do. an external safety, like the ones on beretta and such. and i think i want prob sub compact for my carry gun. 

the range im joining rents guns and i cant wait to shoot some that i've began to consider. some of these are - bersa thunder UC - really like, beretta 92fs - might be big for conceal. Px4 storm, sig sp 2022, rouger p95, stoeger cougar. thinking 9mm will be fine for me but i'll try some 40s to see how it feels. 

so thats my long introduction, any advice would be appreciated and a little mocking expected lol.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome! It sounds like you're on the right track! Take the class, handle, rent and shoot as many guns as you can till you find something that you feel comfortable with. Research the gun here (and elsewhere) to see what other owners have to say about reliability, performance, potential issues, etc... Check prices / options at online dealers. Consider the need / cost for accessories (holster, safe, extra mags, cleaning supplies, etc...). Then I think you'll be in a position to make a well informed decision.

Good luck and be safe!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Taking the classes and learning as much as you can is an excellent idea, as for the Sigma, hang on to it a while longer and use it for a HD weapon as the value for sale or trade is not that good...the weapon is totally reliable, ergonomics are good, and S&W gives it a LIFETIME warranty as well, doesn't make a good target and range pistol though. It gives you protection while you learn and buys you time until you have made other choices, then you can decide to trade it, keep it, or sell it......more informed choices.....welcome and ask a lot of questions on here too.........JJ


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

When you do buy a better gun you may never shoot that one again. If buy 2 better guns you probably will never take the Sigma out again. If you buy 3 more guns the Sigma will never get taken out again. I'd get rid of it and get a good gun, resale may not be much but the gun is really not worth much. i would only keep until I had a different gun so I did not go without. Thats just me though, not a Sigma fan.

RCG


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Don't follow one rash decision with another one...the Sigma's value will not drop while you are learning what you want in a handgun and training to use it......JJ


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome, sounds like you've got a plan. The nine will work just fine if you know how to use it. One thing I try to get new shooters to understand is that if they are serious about learning to shoot well they will spend more money on ammo than their pistol so go with a high quality handgun that will last for years. Trying several at a range is a good idea. It's hard to shoot a pistol well and takes lots of time but is well worth it.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

The guys have given you good advice. Enjoy. And by the way, welcome.


----------



## matt_the_millerman (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes def thanks for all the good advice and the welcome. think i will be keeping the sigma for a while, like chessail said - be good to keep at home till i can afford to replace with a better one. really good point about money spent on ammo, it really makes sense to get a decent handgun. BTW, about how many rounds would guys say i'll be goin through on an average trip to the range? im guessing an hour or so shooting, or do you usaully find yourself there longer?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Depends on what you are doing each visit but an average will be between 100 to 200 rounds......JJ


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

matt_the_millerman said:


> Yes def thanks for all the good advice and the welcome. think i will be keeping the sigma for a while, like chessail said - be good to keep at home till i can afford to replace with a better one. really good point about money spent on ammo, it really makes sense to get a decent handgun. BTW, *about how many rounds would guys say i'll be goin through on an average trip to the range? im guessing an hour or so shooting, or do you usaully find yourself there longer?*


Shooting is a lot of fun and you need to fire live rounds, but don't under-estimate the power of dry fire practice! There's a lot of info / books on effective dry fire practice (as well as live fire). Dry fire builds good habits for live fire and can have a significant impact on your accuracy at the range. It improved my accuracy big time! You don't need to go through hundreds of live rounds on every trip to the range. Take your time and make every shot count.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome Matt-From Jax's Florida...:smt1099

Ya Matt lot of good people on this forum.:smt033


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome from southern oregon


----------



## matt_the_millerman (Dec 6, 2011)

ronmail65 said:


> Shooting is a lot of fun and you need to fire live rounds, but don't under-estimate the power of dry fire practice! There's a lot of info / books on effective dry fire practice (as well as live fire). Dry fire builds good habits for live fire and can have a significant impact on your accuracy at the range. It improved my accuracy big time! You don't need to go through hundreds of live rounds on every trip to the range. Take your time and make every shot count.


ya read a little about that too. gonna pick up some snap caps at my first trip to the range tom, which i cant wait for!


----------

